# [PCBSD] BIOS setup corrupted after PCBSD install?



## flyingman (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello.

Is it possible that an pcbsd installation could corrupte an bios?
My pc does boot up at all after an installation of it!

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2012)

flyingman said:
			
		

> Is it possible that an pcbsd installation could corrupte an bios?


No.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 12, 2012)

The BIOS itself? Certainly not.

But some bizarre setups require the presence of "special" partitions on the disk and the machine would not boot anymore if you accidentally removed them during the installation.
I'm not sure these setups can be found on desktops though.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 12, 2012)

If, by any chance, you mean that your MBR is broken, and not your BIOS you can try the following:

I'm not sure what options you can have by booting PCBSD, but I assume that you'll be able to run an emergency/fixit console somehow (if not, boot with some FreeBSD-9 disk1). If so, you should give the following command as root:

`# fdisk -B -b /boot/boot0 [i]yourbootdevice[/i]`

_yourbootdevice_ should be replaced by the name of your disk, which is usually something like /dev/ad0 or /dev/da0. To be sure, you can run:

`$ dmesg | less`

and see what is written with respect to your disk.

Good luck.


----------



## dave (Sep 13, 2012)

The FreeBSD team failed big time in bringing in GPT by default without really explaining to users what it was about or what the ramifications could be.  Seeing it all the time now.  Sure, you could say RTFM, but let's face it: it's a trap.  This is just one of a list of major hurdles, especially for newcomers.  Look at a graph of FreeBSD market share and note the released date of 9.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2012)

flyingman has not posted enough information to blame this on GPT.


----------

